
Ruby Tracker, the Ruby Dependency Manager « Envy Labs - fadr
http://blog.envylabs.com/2010/07/ruby-tracker-the-ruby-dependency-manager/
======
davnola
Great idea, but oh the irony - it's currently throwing a Bundler::GemNotFound
exception.

    
    
      Could not find gem 'remarkable_activerecord (= 4.0.0.alpha4, runtime)' in any of the gem sources. ()
    

EDIT: back up almost immediately.

~~~
nbibler
Sorry about that. We're seeing intermittent issues with our Passenger
installation. And we're currently upgrading the machine... we should be more
stable, in a few minutes.

------
Vitaly
15 hours later getting error 500

